# Diablo3 uncut



## Lazarus07 (23. April 2012)

Halle ich hätte mal ne frage. Wo liegt genau der unterschied zwischen der Normalen und der uncut Version? Wenn ich mir aus welchen Gründen auch immer die Uncut Version holle kann ich damit in Deutschland Spielen ? Oder ist das egal welche Version ich kauf weil ich eh nen Deutschen Acc. habe und deswegen die uncut Elemente automatisch ausgeblendet werden?

mfg


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. April 2012)

Es gibt keinen Unterschied. Das Spiel erscheint in Deutschland genauso ungeschnitten, wie es in anderen Ländern auch der Fall ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. April 2012)

Es ist alles Uncut, sonst hätte man kein USK 16 daraus gemacht, sondern USK 12. Selbst zur internationalen PEGI-Version gibt es keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Arosk (23. April 2012)

Achja, die gute alte USK und ihre Gewalt  Dafür sind in der USA und bei der PEGI spiele mit Nackten Tatsachen immer ab 18  Da ist die USK immerhin nicht so verklemmt ^^


----------



## Tuetenpenner (24. April 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Es ist alles Uncut, sonst hätte man kein USK 16 daraus gemacht, sondern USK 12. Selbst zur internationalen PEGI-Version gibt es keinen Unterschied.



Es gibt genug Cut Spiele die sogar USK 18 sind.


----------



## ego1899 (25. April 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Achja, die gute alte USK und ihre Gewalt  Dafür sind in der USA und bei der PEGI spiele mit Nackten Tatsachen immer ab 18  Da ist die USK immerhin nicht so verklemmt ^^



Das liegt weniger an den Prüfstellen selbst. Das kannst du auf das ganze Land beziehen... Ein gutes Beispiel wäre "Nipple-Gate" Skandal...


----------

